# Fischkrankheiten



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Koi im Teich, der seit längerer Zeit "wedelnd" schwimmt. Jetzt nimmt er kein Futter mehr auf. Er taucht ca. alle 10 Min mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser, taucht dann wieder ab, wobei er "Blubberblasen"  hinterläßt.
Hatte ihn gestern unter Betäubung untersucht, konnte aber nichts verdächtiges finden. Salzbad durchgefürt. Auch dies hat keine Besserung gezeigt.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Reinhold hast du dabei auch einen Abstrich von Schuppen und besonders Kiemen gemacht? 

LG René


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2014)

ja, alles ok!


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2014)

Es könnte sich auch um EMS - Energiemangelsydrom - handeln.


----------



## lotta (28. Okt. 2014)

Rico, kann das auch schon im Herbst vorkommen?
Ich dachte immer, das betrifft nur das Frühjahr?
 Man lernt nie aus
Gruß Bine


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2014)

Ich meine, es kann auch schon im Herbst vorkommen. Je nach Zustand des Fisches und evtl. Vorerkrankung könnte ich es mir zumindest vorstellen, dass er im Sommer nicht ausreichend aufgenommen hat und nun bei den sinkenden Temperaturen diese Erscheinungen zeigt. Ich bin ja nun auch kein Fisch-Spezi, aber es gibt so viele Krankheiten die von der Sauerstoffaufnahme an der Oberfläche und von diesem wankelnden Schwimmverhalten sprechen. - Kiemennekrose, Taumelkrankheit - wobei diese auch andere Symptone beinhalten müssten.

Wenn die Abstriche negativ sind, die Wasserparameter im grünen Berich sind - bleibt eh' nur noch der Doc, denn genau wissen wir es wohl leider nicht. Ein guter F-TA kann bestimmt schon anhand der einfachen Symptone eine Aussage treffen.


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2014)

EMS kann es definitiv nicht sein. Der Fisch schwimmt, ist gut genährt, weder "Flossenklemmen"  noch sonstige apathische Verhaltensweise.........


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2014)

Tja, was kann es dann noch sein?

Ich habe gerade mal schnell meine Bücher durchforstet und hierzu nur das Folgende gefunden:



			
				Handbuch der Koipflege - Datz-Verlag schrieb:
			
		

> Schwimmverhalten - Hängen Koi an der Wasseroberfläche und schnappen nach Luft, können ihre Kiemen durch Bakterien, __ Parasiten oder Gifte geschädigt worden sein....unkoordinierte Schwimmbewegungen können auf eine Infektion des Zentralnervensystems zurückzuführen sein....eine Infektion der Schwimmblase kann dazu führen, dass der Fisch langsam zum Grund sinkt und mit plötzlichen Schwimmbewegungen wieder versucht, an Höhe zu gewinnen...Appetitlosigkeit - niedrige Sauerstoff- oder hohe Kohlendioxid-, Ammoniak-/Ammonium- oder Nitritkonzentrationen im Wasser führen zu verminderten Appetit oder zur Nahrungsverweigerung.
> 
> Quelle: Buch "Handbuch der Koipflege" von Servaas de Kock, Ronnie Watt



Meine Fische futtern aktuell aber auch nicht so gut, so dass es auch nicht unbedingt eine Erkrankung sein muss.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2014)

Meine Fressen noch wie Sau , Ich hätte auf Kiemenwürmer getippt vor allem weil sie beim Abtauchen blubbern 
Ich würde da nochmal gut nachschauen event, wurde was übersehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Okt. 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt auch auf ein Kiemenproblem getippt.
Aber kiemenabstrich wurde ja gemacht.
Wer hat die Abstriche gemacht ?
Ohne dich angreifen zu wollen. Das mit den Abstrichen ist nicht ganz einfach. Ich habe selbst lange gebraucht bis ich auf dem Abstrich etwas gefunden habe und es zuordnen konnte.
Wobei das blubbern immer Kiemenspülung bedeutet.
Steht der Koi als mal mit dem Kopf nach unten ?

So ein Kollege hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren aber auch und nach einer Weile ist er dann überall mit dem Kopf angestoßen beim schwimmen.
Hatte es damals aber auch zu spät gemerkt und als ich Hilfe an den Teich geholt hatte nutzte selbst Antibiotika nicht mehr.

Hatte bei mir jetzt auch den Verdacht das was nicht stimmt.
Futteraufnahme ist nicht mehr so dolle.
Einige legen sich auf dem Boden ab und hatten sich auch gescheuert.
Also war gestern Abstrich angesagt.
Habe bei 4 Koi Haut und Kiemenabstrich gemacht und absolut nichts gefunden !!!
Ich schiebe das ganze jetzt auf
1. Mein Futter war alle und ich habe jetzt eine andere Sorte gekauft.(soll man nicht unbedingt so machen sondern die Koi an neues Futter gewöhnen in dem man es mit dem alten mischt)
2. Auf die Temperaturschwankungen die doch in letzter Zeit häufig waren-
Wassertemp. ist in den letzten Tagen um fast 3° gefallen. Aktuell 13,5°
Ich werde auf alle Fälle weiter beobachten aber ich bin  jetzt beruhigter.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Reinhold, 

Lange nichts mehr voneinander gehört und gelesen. 
Bitte definiere "wedeln" etwas genauer. 
Ich gehe davon aus, da Du ja kein Koineuling bist, dass die Abstriche ordnungsgemäß gemacht und ausgewertet wurden. 
Da Du sämtliche __ Parasiten ausschließen kannst, bleiben nur die Wasserwerte, speziell Sauerstoff oder aber Veränderungen des Luftdruckes, sprich das Wetter. 
Die Erfahrung hab ich auch machen müssen. Steht ein Wetterwechsel an, verhalten sich die Fische als wären sie krank. Aber da ist nichts drauf... 
Seit wann kannst Du das beobachten? 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (29. Okt. 2014)

Danke für euere Antworten.........
Kiemenabstrich könnte ich nochmals machen, aber bei den Temperaturen ist eine Behandlung gegen __ Würmer schier aussichtslos, da ich ja den ganzen Teich behandeln müßte.
Zum Verhalten nochmals:
kein Scheuern, kein Anstoßen mit dem Kopf, schwimmt langsam herum, legt sich gelegentlich ab mit ausgestreckten Brustflossen, Rückenflosse steht hoch, kein Futterwechsel, Wasserwerte sind ok............

Hallo Mandy,
"Wedeln": schwimmt in einer schlingernden Bewegung (langsmes Fortbewegen wie ein Wurm)
Das mit dem blubbern macht er schon lange. War aber bisher topfit und hat auch gefressen. Ein Bekannter von mir hat zwei solcher Fische umd Teich, die das schon lange machen, weshalb ich mir bisher auch keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht haben..............


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Reinhold
Du musst eigentlich nur für 11 Tage deine Fische in ein anderes Behältnis hältern und sie dort behandeln 
was für eine Temperatur hat der Teich jetzt?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Frankia (30. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Patrick
,
habe  gerade mal 11 ° im Wasser...........

Ich habe heute morgen mal zwei Bilder gemacht, sind nicht ganz scharf, aber er war wieder im Teich unterwegs.
Allerdings nimmt er kein Futter auf.
Ich werde ihn in den nächsten drei Tagen im Salzwasser baden, alles andere bleibt dann dem Zufall überlassen. Innenhälterung usw. scheiden aus.


----------

